# Transmission ID for 64 GTO 4 speed



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

I was attempting to identify if my transmission is original to the car. 64 GTO 4 speed. I took this picture from under the car at the only place I could find numbers on the case. It says 3925660 and then pat number 3088336. I tried the resto guide and did some searches but can't seem to find the way to ID the transmission for a 64. Anyone have any information? Attached see a picture. Thank you in advance.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

thought nos. were stamped vertically near the mounting flange on the drivers side case.


----------

